# Milotic



## Brox (Nov 3, 2012)

Why is it considered beautiful?
That bitch is an ugly fish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2012)

You are an ugly fish.


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 5, 2012)

Brox said:


> Why is it considered beautiful?
> That bitch is an ugly fish.





VastoLorDae said:


> You are an ugly fish.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 5, 2012)

Look at dat elegance.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2012)

^Milotic pek


----------



## Weather (Nov 5, 2012)

I find it as a very appealing design.

It has that "Elegant" feel to it.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2012)

I consider Milotic to be one of the more beautiful Pokemon. Its face also seems to be based on "high beauty" standards of humans as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 5, 2012)

Brox said:


> Why is it considered beautiful?
> That bitch is an ugly fish.






VastoLorDae said:


> You are an ugly fish.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2012)

Brox said:


> Why is it considered beautiful?
> That bitch is an ugly fish.



I take it you've been walled by a Milotic on WIFI...


----------



## lacey (Nov 6, 2012)

Because it _is_ beautiful.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2012)

pfft, it aint got nothing on Dragonair nor Dratini.

Besides evolving from feebas? that's like a wanabe gyarados.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> pfft, it aint got nothing on Dragonair nor Dratini.
> 
> Besides evolving from feebas? that's like a wanabe gyarados.



 Someone is clearly a unevolved Magikarp.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I consider Milotic to be one of the more beautiful Pokemon. Its face also seems to be based on "high beauty" standards of humans as well.[/IMG]



I love the "high beauty standards of humans"

because it's fake


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2012)

Troll thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

How anybody can not love Milotic and it's beauty is incomprehensible. You are not seeing with your eyes...and your heart.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 2, 2012)

I like it for its power rather than its beauty.
Still, you do know you have to raise a Feebas' 'beauty' with pokeblocks before it can evolve. So...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

mhasemore said:


> I like it for its power rather than its beauty.
> Still, you do know you have to raise a Feebas' 'beauty' with pokeblocks before it can evolve. So...



No different then raising a Magikarp to level 20. And half as weak to electric moves.


----------



## Brox (Dec 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Its face also seems to be based on "high beauty" standards of humans as well.



Care to explain what you mean by this?


----------



## Solar (Dec 3, 2012)

Milotic is ugly. I wouldn't fish for it even if I were paid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2012)

Mailbox said:


> Milotic is ugly. I wouldn't fish for it even if I were paid.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2012)

Brox said:


> Care to explain what you mean by this?



Why was it not clear enough?


----------

